# Dog Agression towards other dogs



## Dakota3656 (May 2, 2011)

Hi, my 1 year old Border Collie is starting to show agression towards other dogs whether on the leash or off. I'm starting to think it's a fear agression because it's only when she is in strange locations. She used to be a very submissive dog and it has turned to agression. She has always been food and toy agressive but it has turned into an all the time thing. She turns to me as her pack leader when it happens but I'm not sure of the right way to react. If I should scold her or what to do. She is the kind of dog I would like to compete with in herding, take to horse shows and auctions, but I fear of getting in trouble with her agression. She usually only nips or shows her teeth, never connects or has injured another dog. How should I handle this?


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Dakota3656 said:


> Hi, my 1 year old Border Collie is starting to show agression towards other dogs whether on the leash or off. I'm starting to think it's a fear agression because it's only when she is in strange locations. She used to be a very submissive dog and it has turned to agression. She has always been food and toy agressive but it has turned into an all the time thing. She turns to me as her pack leader when it happens but I'm not sure of the right way to react. If I should scold her or what to do. She is the kind of dog I would like to compete with in herding, take to horse shows and auctions, but I fear of getting in trouble with her agression. She usually only nips or shows her teeth, never connects or has injured another dog. How should I handle this?


Don't allow other dogs to get "in her face" and teach her that looking at dogs is fine, but you will interrupt immediately with really wonderful stuff. If she is unable to be interrupted, you are too close and she's too worried. Move further away and work on it. Soon other dogs become a predictor of wonderful stuff from you. A great book to read would be "Click to Calm" by Emma Parsons. Is the food and toy aggression towards other dogs only? Or also towards people?


----------



## Dakota3656 (May 2, 2011)

The food and toy agression is only towards other dogs, strange or not. Any person (stranger or not) can play in her food as she's eating, take it away, or grab her toys and bones while shes with them. Thank you for your advice, I will have to look into that book!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Food and toy aggression is resource guarding and is very common between dogs. My dog does it and I neither punish nor encourage it.. I simply make sure that I remove those types of triggers by taking away food and toys when she is playing off lead with others dogs. I think that you should do the same.

As for the other stuff, based on the behaviors shown and the fact that you call your dog "submissive," it sounds a lot like fear aggressive behavior. Take Pawzk9' advice. Don't let her interact with dogs face-to-face, perhaps even AT ALL for the time being. And use lots of food when she is calm around other dogs to build up that positive association.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

Please do not scold her or punish her:
1. This doesn't make her feel any better about other dogs. It will just make her more upset when they are around
2. Ian Dunbar says that punishing a growl is like removing a ticker from a time bomb. Growls are a warning sign that something is wrong. Punishing the growl might make the dog bite without warning next time.

So no yanking, no yelling, no alpha roling, no pinning, haning, choking the dog out, etc.. And please do not listen to people who repeat TV buzzwords like "dominance" or "alpha"
You can show your dog you are a benevolent leader by not letting other dogs bother her (as somone else posted I think)

In order to make your dog feel better about other dogs, you have to stay below threshold.

Please see more details here: http://www.stubbypuddin.com/2011/04/how-do-i-get-my-dog-to-like-other-dogs.html


And see the video below:

I'm working on resource guarding document. It's not done but is has lots of info already: 
http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/resource-guarding/

A great book on resource guarding is "Mine!" by Jean Donaldson http://amzn.to/eeu4sR
Use a good - postive only trainer to help you with the exercises in the book






I agree with "Click to Calm"
Great book!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

At one year old many BC's develop some reactivity and space related behaviours. They are a breed that is very space sensitive (which is part of what makes them good herders). The tips above are good and working on conditioning good things about other dogs and respecting her need for space will go a long way. If it is fear based behaviour (and I agree that considering you found her to be submissive as a pup, this is likely) the same information applies. Number one is not putting her in a position where she feels the need to defend herself. Two: find a good herding class and get to work, this will likely help a lot in her confidence and obedience. Good luck.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Pawzk9, have you noticed there is a 'reply' option, in addition to the 'reply with quote' option?


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

RonE said:


> Pawzk9, have you noticed there is a 'reply' option, in addition to the 'reply with quote' option?


I hope it is okay that I quoted you. Yes, and if it is a general statement, I reply without the quote. In an active thread I find it's easier to know what someone is replying to, if the quote is used. Is using that option against forum rules?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Pawzk9 said:


> I hope it is okay that I quoted you. Yes, and if it is a general statement, I reply without the quote. In an active thread I find it's easier to know what someone is replying to, if the quote is used. Is using that option against forum rules?


No, but is against the rules of common sense when yours is the first response in the thread. How is there going to be any confusion about who you're responding to? It is very inconsiderate to those who are using something other than a computer (e.g. Smart phone or iPad) scroll through the quoted text to get to a response.

All I ask is that you think about It before you quote.


----------

